# Coding blood transfusions



## rbost1cpc (May 8, 2009)

In an outpatient setting, what is included in 36430-transfusion, blood or blood components?  Can I charge for an IVP of Hydrocortisone or an IV of NS given iwth treatment?  I can't find any info on this and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kevbshields (May 8, 2009)

Blood products are separately reportable through the HCPCS system.

The IVP of cortisone . . . was this done concurrently at another site?


----------



## rbost1cpc (May 18, 2009)

The IV push of hydrocortisone was done concurrently with the blood transfusion.  I keep seeing our nurses charging 90775 instead of 90774 and was just looking for information as to whether this is correct or not.  They are thinking the 36430 (blood transfusion) is the primary code and 90775 is a secondary service.  I always thought 36430 (blood transfusion) was seperate from any IV therapy and that the 36430 with the 90774 and hydrocortisone drug code would be the correct codes.  Hmmm...any thoughts?


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2009)

My first question is were there separate lines running?  That would affect how you report it.


----------



## rbost1cpc (May 18, 2009)

Not seperate lines running.  The blood transfusions are either through venous access or Mediports.  The IV pushes are through these same accesses already established.


----------

